# 2Nd A/c Unit



## rkimzey (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a 2011 Outback FRE325 fifth wheel and decided to add a 2nd A/C unit in the front bedroom at some point prior to this coming summer. The weather in South Carolina is simply too hot for the original unit to keep up during the heat of the summertime here. Could someone please make a recommendation? I'd certainly appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We are here in South Carolina as well, and also have the same camper. I just put a Coleman Mach 8 (low profile) on it just prior to our beach trip last summer. What a difference it made!! That particular unit has worked well. Its not exactly the quietest thing i have ever heard on the outside, but when surrounded by people with big units that have multiple airs blasting it blends right in... The sound on the inside is just as expected. We put ours on ourselves, nothing to it. Hardest part was getting the unit up on the roof. Good luck and i think you will find it well worth the time and money.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

rkimzey said:


> I have a 2011 Outback FRE325 fifth wheel and decided to add a 2nd A/C unit in the front bedroom at some point prior to this coming summer. The weather in South Carolina is simply too hot for the original unit to keep up during the heat of the summertime here. Could someone please make a recommendation? I'd certainly appreciate any input. Thanks.


I have a 2012 325FRE, and I also added the 2nd AC (Mach 15) and it made a real difference to summers in Texas. It is comfortable and cools down the inside very quick.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

rkimzey said:


> I have a 2011 Outback FRE325 fifth wheel and decided to add a 2nd A/C unit in the front bedroom at some point prior to this coming summer. The weather in South Carolina is simply too hot for the original unit to keep up during the heat of the summertime here. Could someone please make a recommendation? I'd certainly appreciate any input. Thanks.


I added a second 15k to our 32frld. The two 15k units were too much for the 30 amp service I had so I converted to 50 amp service at the same time. You just need to be sure you have enough available power for both AC units and the other electrical functions our not so rough camping requires.

The AC units fit into the vents already cut into the ceiling. The hardest part of the installation is getting the unit onto the roof.

It was worth it! I can get the inside of the trailer down to the mid 70's on a 105 degree Texas afternoon with no shade.


----------

